# Cyrolinx flavours



## stevie g (10/11/15)

Anyone tried these flavours yet, I have and they are not great I can say that much?.

Maybe I'm doing it wrong?.


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

What percentages are you using them at and what level of dilution? 
There's a lot of experimentation first to even get the concentration levels right. Makes it difficult to judge for sure.


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

10ml 50/50 pg-vg

1 drop - not noticeable
5 drops - noticeable but very one dimensional a bit like a Wilson Toffee
10 drops - Same thing as 5 drops.


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

Sprint said:


> 10ml 50/50 pg-vg
> 
> 1 drop - not noticeable
> 5 drops - noticeable but very one dimensional a bit like a Wilson Toffee
> 10 drops - Same thing as 5 drops.



So you're not diluting it further? Just adding drops and trying that mixture?


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

they seller advises to use 1 drop per 40ml but at that concentration I couldn't taste anything.

Yes I'm just adding drops then warm water steep @40 degrees for 48 hours, shake and vape.


----------



## method1 (10/11/15)

Good to know - what flavours have you tried?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (10/11/15)

Our stock arrived yesterday. Will be hands on tonight.
I'm watching this thread with interest. Will post feedback.


----------



## stevie g (10/11/15)

ordered 14 flavours.

Tried so far
-Strawberry, no luck yet
-Banana, not too bad might be a good supplementary addition. 
-Cherry, also not bad
-Vanilla, not sure yet
-Berries, not bad

These flavours are very one dimensional they seem to me to taste similar to Moirs sachet desserts or flavours found in sweets like the toffees I mentioned. Will update as I try more.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (11/11/15)

Oooookaaaay.

So tested a lot of the stuff yesterday.
First off. 1 drop per 40ml.. nope not always.
I was working along 1 - 5 drops per 20ml.

(When i say sugary it gives a taste of powered sugar)

Regular:
Banana - Pretty good. Decent Flavor. Natural Taste
Lemon - Very sweet, very sugary. Medicine like after taste.
Peach - Full body, very perfumy. Very sweet, very sugary.
Cream - Adds great body and richness. Needs steeping before I can say more.
Used it at various strengths to get a feel for the sweetspot.
Berries - Nice clean mixed berry flavor. Slightly perfumy. Not sugary. Good for shake and vape.
Vanilla gold - Not quite strong. Can't say much until after a good steep. Smells great.

Stronger bodies:
Strawberry - Powerful flavor. Use very sparingly. 1 drop to 40ml could tint flavor.
Tutti Frutti - Delightful, berry medley. Quite strong. Sugary. Can tint at 1drop per 40ml.
Raspberry - Very strong. Doesn't taste like raspberry to me. Very sugary. Might need a good steep. Use vary sparingly.
Dilute most likely. Can strongly affect a mix at 1 large drop to 40ml.
Passion Fruit - Strong. Very beautiful aroma. Tart notes. Nice flavor. 1 drop to 40ml to tint. Can overpower a mix.


Must say with the large gap in strengths it is going to make this stuff hard to work with.
I plan on diluting 1ml concentrate to 9ml PG.
Then working out ideal ratios for flavoring.

It's a lot of work when it's much simpler to just keep to established flavors.
Worth it? Not sure yet.
For science!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Phillip868 (11/11/15)

Sooo, Where did you buy it, I am asking because it would be nice to try something new, I am kind off a chemistry geek. Did a quick Google nothing shows up except this post...


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Okay so I have been having very little success with these flavorings.

I've emailed the supplier to try and get some guidelines on diluting down to a level that should be comparable with TFA and CAP so we can better test.
Hoping to hear some favorable feedback.

(Also phillip has been sorted via PM)


----------



## stevie g (13/11/15)

@GlacieredPyro

I've had mine steeping for a week and not getting anything from them in terms of developing depth another thing of concern is they don't darken over time which makes me think these are shake and vape type flavours.

I have a theory I'm going to test over the weekend.

These flavours are apparently highly concentrated much more so than CAP and FA for example so my angle on this is that these flavour mixes need to be blended down to a foam to allow proper separation and rebonding.

Sooooo going to pickup a milk frother/ high speed whisker this weekend, will post my results.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Sprint said:


> @GlacieredPyro
> 
> I've had mine steeping for a week and not getting anything from them in terms of developing depth another thing of concern is they don't darken over time which makes me think these are shake and vape type flavours.
> 
> ...



Excellent theories there. I'v also seen very little maturing from steeping.

In fact the lemon is vile after 2 days.

Hoping to hear back soon else its back to the drawing board.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

In the interest of complete transparency I will post the reply here in full.



> Thanks for your e-mail.
> 
> Clyrolinx is a food grade chemicals supplier. We’re not specifically in the e-liquid industry, but these flavours have been made specifically for use in e-liquid.
> 
> ...



It seems to be a new product for them completely.
Which means they are just as green with these concentrates as we are.

This means we either figure out where their sweet spots are (if any) or move on.
Was just hoping to get a more accurate estimate of dosage.
Because it's sometimes hard to read between over and under flavoring specially when you are way off baseline.

I have a ton of flavors so I have no excuse not to try figure it out. But if I haven't by the time it's up then I'll move on.


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> In the interest of complete transparency I will post the reply here in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least they are honest a good start and making headway

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> at least they are honest a good start and making headway



Absolutely. 

Been very upfront and quick to respond. 
Have been given no reason to feel weary about transparency.


----------



## method1 (13/11/15)

Yeah - we have to do the research here, they are quite upfront about that though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (16/11/15)

I bought this frother http://www.severin.com/the-perfect-coffee/milk-frother/milk-frother-sm-3594

It worked alright so I got the idea to put in two 14500 lion batteries instead of the AA batteries it usually uses. Turned into beast mode and I was getting the foaming action I was looking for. 

I mixed up 50ml of Butterscotch with Custard and foamed it up several times throughout the night this morning the liquid went from clear to a light golden color. 

Foaming works wonders combined with a slow cooker bath you will take weeks off of your steep time.

Butterscotch gets a big thumbs up very tasty flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (3/5/16)

@GlacieredPyro @Sprint 
I know it has been a while but do you have any final conclusions on their concentrates?


----------



## stevie g (3/5/16)

I don't use them at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

